# 510 Connectors



## 69ThShinigami (11/12/15)

Hey guys where can i get 510 connectors locally in RSA if in durban thats even better


----------



## Power Vapes SA (11/12/15)

@69ThShinigami I'm bringing in a whole lot for myself, how many do you need?


----------



## 69ThShinigami (11/12/15)

Sweet dude im looking for 2 connectors .
Let me know as soon as you get we can sort out payment
Do you have a online store ?


----------



## Power Vapes SA (11/12/15)

okay sounds good, im receiving my invoice later this afternoon and ill give you an idea of when, where, how etc..

I do yes  however it will be live on sunday officially! https://www.powervapessa.co.za


----------



## DoubleD (11/12/15)

Power Vapes SA said:


> @69ThShinigami I'm bringing in a whole lot for myself, how many do you need?



From where bud?


----------



## 69ThShinigami (11/12/15)

thanks ill check it out sunday


----------



## Power Vapes SA (11/12/15)

From the states, I have 3 quotes at the moment, just trying to see if I can get discounts based on what i can find then ill let you know


----------



## DoubleD (12/12/15)

Do they stock bottom feed 510s?


----------



## Power Vapes SA (12/12/15)

@DoubleD, I am able to get them for you, they end up landing here in SA around R100 a piece with the current exchange rate.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Power Vapes SA (12/12/15)

@DoubleD would you like me to order one for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/12/15)

Power Vapes SA said:


> @DoubleD would you like me to order one for you?



Do you have a picture of the BF 510 perhaps? 

Also I doubt I wont buy it lol So it wont hurt to get it anyway


----------



## Power Vapes SA (12/12/15)

@DoubleD I'll go ahead and order one  I'll send a pic when I get back to the PC

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/12/15)

Power Vapes SA said:


> @DoubleD I'll go ahead and order one  I'll send a pic when I get back to the PC



And 2x for me aswell !


----------



## Raslin (12/12/15)

2x Bf for me too, please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/12/15)

@Power Vapes SA You see  I suggest bringing in a few

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey (13/12/15)

I will take 2 x bottom fed ones too pls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MoneymanVape (5/2/17)

Hi, stillbhave some connextors for sale?


----------

